# Newbie HERE !



## coldmountaingirl (Jun 27, 2015)

I Am extremely Illiterate with ANY OTHER Country other than the US. I Am very serious about moving to Mexico - but have to know a few basics.

1. Do they have Medicare there in Mexico ? IF NOT, can I use my private Insurance ?

2. Do you get your Soc. Sec . checks sent there from the US & how does that work.

3. I have also a pension - how do I get that check from the US to Mexico ?

Thank you very much - those of course are my First and Utmost importance . I DID read where Ins in Mexico would not even be written for MY AGE. 70 +.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Send SS and pension to your bank in the US and use an ATM card here. Try to find a bank with no international fees. US Medicare, no. Private insurance if you go back to the States for treatment. There are programs here that might be enough for most things


>>>> I DID read where Ins in Mexico would not even be written for MY AGE. 70 +.

??? ...... no age limitations. Oh, Insurance ..... maybe

INS is also Immigration


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> >>>> I DID read where Ins in Mexico would not even be written for MY AGE. 70 +.
> 
> ??? ...... no age limitations. Oh, Insurance ..... maybe


There are indeed age limitations with many private insurance companies. Most of them will not issue policies if you're older than 65, and the ones that will charge exhorbitant fees. You can get health insurance through a Mexican government program if you are here on a residence visa.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> There are indeed age limitations with many private insurance companies. Most of them will not issue policies if you're older than 65, and the ones that will charge exhorbitant fees. You can get health insurance through a Mexican government program if you are here on a residence visa.


You can use Medicare if you go back to the States for your care. There is a company called Skymed which sells you a program for flying you back there.

Any private insurance policies for those over 65 will be expensive.

There are two government sponsored insurance programs which will accept foreigners; some with a waiting period re pre-existing conditions. They will cover older people.

Out of pocket medical care is feasible, too, since the costs are much lower than in the U.S. I call it the "Crossyourfingers" plan, and would recommend that you have one of the government sponsored insurance plans "for emergencies" as a backup.

You can use your U.S. bank account, but be sure they won't dump you after you move to Mexico. (This has happened to a number of people.)
The SS checks can be automatically deposited in a Mexican bank, if you wish. 
Mine are, and it has been prompt, with good exchange rates. You can use their debit cards to get cash at the many ATM machines. Credit cards are another story and experiences vary. In general, Mexico is a "cash economy" and that's how most bills are paid, and most merchants want to deal. Some will give a discount for cash.

I'd suggest that you check the blog for lots of general information about Mexico:
My Life in Mexico
Buen Suerte (Best of luck) :welcome:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would not by the Crossyfingers plan especially at 70. If you end up in a hospital it can end up costing quite a bit no mater how much it is than in the US.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> ...Most of them will not issue policies if you're older than 65, and the ones that will charge exhorbitant fees....





lagoloo said:


> ...Any private insurance policies for those over 65 will be expensive....


I have seen similar statements almost every time this subject comes up but without context it means little. I doubt that most U.S. residents over the age of 65 are buying full cost health insurance policies but that is what the cost of a Mexican policy would have to compare to. 
I have only my own experience for comparison. At 63 years old a standard ACA Silver plan (mid-range Obamacare) without subsidies would cost me approximately $550US/month. Would a private mid-range Mexican health plan be of similar cost? What is "exhorbitant" or "expensive"?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

coldmountaingirl said:


> I Am extremely Illiterate with ANY OTHER Country other than the US. I Am very serious about moving to Mexico - but have to know a few basics.
> 
> 1. Do they have Medicare there in Mexico ? IF NOT, can I use my private Insurance ?
> 
> ...



1. Medicare is NOT available in Mexico. Private insurance policies may cover temporary travel to Mexico for emergencies and accidents. Otherwise, you would need to purchase health insurance from a Mexican company. The most common policies are somewhat similar to "major medical" policies in the USA as they cover hospital/physician expenses for serious issues. Policies can cover regular doctor visits/prescriptions for larger premium payments. Some companies restrict new policies to those under 65 years old.

Medical care can be fairly inexpensive for minor trips to the doctor. Pharmacies often have a doctor in the pharmacy or very close by that are sufficient for minor ailments. The cost of a visit is usually less than 50 Pesos MXN ( $3-$4 USD) Drugs still under patent are often (but not always) cheaper here. Generic versions can usually be found. Mexico also has 2 programs (IMSS-Seguro Poular) that may be available for medical care IF YOU QUALIFY.

2. I have my Social Security (SS) check direct deposited to my Mexican bank account. I find that I receive a better exchange rate and is easier for me to pay my Mexican expenses using direct deposit to Mexico. Previously, I had my SS check deposited into my USA bank and then (as others have mentioned) used ATM's to obtain spending money. I also used money transfer services (Xoom - Western Union Custom House) to send money to Mexico.

3. I receive a pension from a major USA based multi-national company that has a large presence in Mexico. My company does not allow me to receive direct deposit to Mexico. My pension is deposited into my USA bank account. Then, I send money to Mexico using transfer services or ATM's. I do maintain a USA balance to pay expenses I have in the USA. Other companies may have an option to direct deposit to a foreign bank account.

Moving permanently to any foreign country can be quite traumatic, especially, if you have not traveled much and/or do not have at least a basic competency in that country's language. Even if you live close to the border, a basic ability to read and speak Spanish makes life much easier. A flexible,easy going personality also helps. 

For many of us, Mexico is a wonderful country with its own pluses, minuses, challenges and rewards. For others, especially those that expect it to be a low cost USA-South, there is often a quick return back to the USA.


----------



## coldmountaingirl (Jun 27, 2015)

THANK YOU - all for your informative replies ! The answers I received now insures me - I WILL be moving to Mexico asap ! I WILL go read all I can on this forum about Mexico and learn as much as I can - I'm really Excited - Thank you All so much !


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We are 72 and 68 and the AXA insurrance is 6600 dollars a year for both of us. There is a 25 000 pesos deductible per illness after that everything is picked up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember, that you must have a residence visa, either temporary (4 years) or permanent, in order to reside in Mexico more than 180 days (tourist permit). You may apply at your nearest Mexican Consulate in the USA. There are financial/income requirements.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


citlali said:



We are 72 and 68 and the AXA insurrance is 6600 dollars a year for both of us. There is a $30,000 pesos deductible per illness but after that everything is picked up.

Click to expand...

_Just to help clarify what Citlali just wrote:

The two insurance policies of which she writes are with the major international insurer AXA through its Mexican subsidiary. These policies are for unlimited major medical coverage with private rooms in the best hospitals in Mexico which-by the way - are truly excellent and a hell of a lot cheaper than hospitals in the U.S. The AXA member physicians are top.notch and carefully screened by AXA before their admissions as members of the AXA team. These policies have deductibles of $30,000MXN each and we acquired those policies at ages 59 (me) and 54 (her) respectively. The policies are non-cancellable but annual premiums increase as the policyholder ages. This year´s (2015) annual premiums after 14 years as policyholders, which we pay in USD, came to $3,758USD for me and $2,847USD for her for the same major medical coverage. Around $550USD a month this year.

I believe that, if you are 70 years old or older you may find it impossible to get this kind of coverage so thise information is for folks in their late 50s to early 60s. Fpr those in that earlier age category - it is wise to start a health insurance program as Young as possible or you may find entry difficult and very expensive at best.

You may wish to look into the IMSS (Mexican Social Program) medical plan of further down the ladder to Seguro Popular which is a program intended for the por to destitute. Keep in mind that the quality of these programs may vary widely from urban to rural to remote áreas and plan on investigating the ways these programs are administered in the área you plan to settle. For instane, we liein two verty different places for part of each year. I would consider IMSS at Lake Chapala where we maintain a residence but would try to avoid IMSS or Seguro Publico altogether in the poverty-stricken Chiapas Highlands where we also maintain a residence - too primitive and risky in my opinión. 

Youwill not get U.S. Medicare coverage in Mexico and will need to return to the U.S. if you wish to take advantage of that program - at least while under medical care

What it will cost to live in Mexico is dependent on where and how you live but in certain áreas you can live very cheaply here. No one can address this issue without knowing more about your plans and financial capacity and really that is nobody´s business so reticence is advisable.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone mentioned "if you qualify" regarding Seguro Popular. Can anyone tell me of a reason a person would not qualify?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

citlali said:


> We are 72 and 68 and the AXA insurrance is 6600 dollars a year for both of us. There is a 25 000 pesos deductible per illness after that everything is picked up.


Thank you. If your costs are anywhere near average it really doesn't look that bad to me. Two of you pay what I do now and I have not yet reached that golden/magic/cursed 65 years old.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

coldmountaingirl said:


> I Am extremely Illiterate with ANY OTHER Country other than the US. I Am very serious about moving to Mexico - but have to know a few basics.
> 
> 1. Do they have Medicare there in Mexico ? IF NOT, can I use my private Insurance ?
> 
> ...


People on this forum might be able to offer even more advice if you care to answer a few questions, and others might have more:

1. Why do you want to move to Mexico?

2. If for low costs alone, have you have lived or traveled outside the U.S. before?

3. Do you know anyone in Mexico?

4. I'm guessing you don't speak Spanish but I could be wrong?

5. If you've never lived outside the U.S., don't speak Spanish, don't know anyone in Mexico, have you thought about what it would entail for a 70-year-old person to start out cold in a new land without the language?

6. Have you already found out what the minimum monthly income is to receive a residence visa in Mexico and to see if you qualify? If you don't quality, you would have to leave the country every six months, forever.

Answering such questions on the forum would help members and yourself better understand how to advise.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> People on this forum might be able to offer even more advice if you care to answer a few questions, and others might have more:
> 
> 1. Why do you want to move to Mexico?
> 
> ...


The only thing I would add to that is that we on this forum tend to be cautious when giving advice to newcomers. All of that cautious advice should be tempered with remembering that most of us choose to live in Mexico and many came without all the preparation and caution that we advise to newcomers.

If you are flexible and willing to accept that things will be different, if you see difficulties not as negatives but as opportunities to learn, you will find Mexico a wonderful place to live.


----------

